# Price for Sd Ram



## chrisv (Jul 17, 2010)

Just wondering how much would be a guide price to pay per sd ram? I recently bought 36 sd ram for £3 which is $4.20 for the lot and should work out to about $0.12 each. I've just been speaking to a bloke that can get loads of non working ram and he was asking how much I'd be willing to pay him for them.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jul 17, 2010)

That CPU spreadsheet floating around mention 0.4g of Au per pound of RAM modules. I'm not sure how valid that figure is but perhaps someone else who's actually processed RAM for gold can chime in.

I sold my RAM to a couple guys and in talking to them they said another guy buys their bunk (obsolete/outdated) RAM modules for $10/lbs.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 17, 2010)

You talking about this one.


View attachment Gold content list in CPU chips.xls


----------



## chrisv (Jul 17, 2010)

I've just stripped some ram that I purchased on Ebay as part of my trials. On the pins stripped(x18 cards) I have 22.5g of gold plate so it works out to about 1.25g per module. As I've read in previous post, I need 1lb to obtain 1-2grms gold?? So if my maths is right, I need to collect 364 sd ram cards to make up a pound of pins so that should mean that I should pay £0.03($0.04) per card and that means I be making £0.06 per card processed b4 deducting any expences incured, ie, chemicals, time, etc.. :roll:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 17, 2010)

My guess is you are talking about fingers and not pins, right?


----------



## chrisv (Jul 17, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> You talking about this one.



Cheers for this gr8 insite of info, realy helps me alot to know what I should buy and shouldn't. The ram on this list is a bit of bad news for me and also the Intel celeron cpu's, just bought a load of them last week and I soaked them in Nitric about three days ago, was wondering why nothing was happening  , I was heating up the solution last night while I was waiting for for some disolved curcuit to finishing filtering after I had soaked them, but anyway, while I was heating up the cpu's, as the solution got just b4 boiling, there were these frantick bubbles skimming across the surface so I would stop applying heat and after about 30-50seconds would die down.


----------



## chrisv (Jul 17, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> My guess is you are talking about fingers and not pins, right?



Correct 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 17, 2010)

Do your own test, don't go by the values on the list. You might not recover the same yield's as in the list.


----------



## chrisv (Jul 17, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> chrisv said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...



Thats something I would like to achieve as soon as I can even perfect the recovery process, I have tried about 5 times now, I get the gold plate off and disolve the base metals fine, filter the solution and see all the gold, then I go onto the next stage of putting the gold into AR, disolve the gold, and then never see it again   :|


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 17, 2010)

You might want to think about using HCL/clorox to disolve your gold till you get real familiar with what is happening during your process. You might just have too small of an amount to recover.

Is this more or less than you are working with?


----------



## chrisv (Jul 17, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> chrisv said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...




:lol: :lol: Thats quite a bit more than me :lol: , I've been doing about 4 cpu's a trial or about 1oz gold plate pins from cell phones and 1oz cut plated cuttings from cell phones. I've been trying to precess small amounts untill I get the hang of things as most of the scrap I get I have to purchase, as it is the wife gives me third degree about it, but hey, at least I'm not sitting on my fannie like most of these Brittish yobs :roll:


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jul 17, 2010)

those are mine aren't they??


----------



## chrisv (Jul 17, 2010)

What is clorox anyway? Dont think we get that over here, I've already got 36% HCL. :lol:


----------



## butcher (Jul 17, 2010)

bleach, sodium hypochlorite.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_hypochlorite


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 17, 2010)

It is liquid bleach that is used in washing clothes. Chlorine, pool chlorine.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 17, 2010)

If you are doing less than this wait till you have more saved up to process, you are going to do nothing but chase your tail trying to process this small amount till you learn what you are doing. And if you do this small amount you should go to HCL/Clorox till you know what is happening.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 17, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> those are mine aren't they??




Yep they were. 8)


----------



## chrisv (Jul 17, 2010)

I've just been through the cupboard, I've got 2 quarts of thick bleach, it says, " ingredients, contains less than 5% Anionic Surfactant." Its also got purfume(lemon) and disinfectant. Is this OK to use, was just going through Steve's videos on goldrecovery and was thinking of giving the AR a try :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 17, 2010)

chrisv said:


> I've just been through the cupboard, I've got 2 quarts of thick bleach, it says, " ingredients, contains less than 5% Anionic Surfactant." Its also got purfume(lemon) and disinfectant. Is this OK to use, was just going through Steve's videos on goldrecovery and was thinking of giving the AR a try :lol:



It would be better without the surfactant and the perfume but if you have nothing else it would have to do. If you have access to a swimming pool supply store they will have the dry bleach(chlorine granular). Use it in small amounts and be prepared for the smell.


----------



## chrisv (Jul 17, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> chrisv said:
> 
> 
> > I've just been through the cupboard, I've got 2 quarts of thick bleach, it says, " ingredients, contains less than 5% Anionic Surfactant." Its also got purfume(lemon) and disinfectant. Is this OK to use, was just going through Steve's videos on goldrecovery and was thinking of giving the AR a try :lol:
> ...



I'll see what I can do in the morning :lol: 
Just wondering if you knew anything about extraction/ventilation.
When I started off, I had deep concerns about the gases that would be released for my, kids sake and next door floks. So I purchased a 4" inline extractor kit with a carbon filter. The extractor is heavey duty plastic but the ducting is Aluminium foil. The ducting is starting to show signs of wear, the silver foil is starting to turn black, would it be better if I used 4" round plastic ducting?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yea get rid of the alum pipe as you can see it will not last. Use plastic pipe if you have it. I would try to work in a neutralizing barrel before the canister you have so any acid is neutralized in the 1st barrel.


----------



## chrisv (Jul 17, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> chrisv said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...



I'll keep my eyes open to see if I can get one of these neutralising barrels, just need to get the gold following becoz all thats happening now is money is getting spent and nothing is coming in :|


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 17, 2010)

What and you think the spending is going to get better? ROFLMAO :roll:


----------



## chrisv (Jul 17, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> chrisv said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...



When you see something that could be potentualy profitable, I dont mind the spending, but when you got a grizzly bear wife watching over your shoulder, it a problem, lol. Just had to open a seperate ebay account today and paypal account, but then thought, what am I going to say when the delivery comes to the door. :roll:


----------



## qst42know (Jul 17, 2010)

Bargains (profit) on eBay are few and far between. Perhaps you should listen some to your wife. :lol: 

You might try local sales. Gold filled or rolled gold are a far richer source of gold than almost any e-scrap and you may even come across some karat gold as well. As jewelery your wife may then gain an interest. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jul 17, 2010)

I gotta say, is all this quoting necessary? Each of your replies contains a complete archive of the conversation you are having, and it grows with each. Can you just quote the relevant part, or hit the Reply button at the bottom of the page instead?

Thanks!! :twisted:


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 17, 2010)

Chumbawamba said:


> I gotta say, is all this quoting necessary? Each of your replies contains a complete archive of the conversation you are having, and it grows with each. Can you just quote the relevant part, or hit the Reply button at the bottom of the page instead?
> 
> Thanks!! :twisted:



Amen!


----------



## butcher (Jul 17, 2010)

Guess you will just be grizzly food, she's gonna eat you alive, when first learning it is not a good Idea to spend much money, and ebay can be very risky, if you live after your wife finds out, spend more time learning, collecting free electronic scrap to learn with, once you have some Idea Of values and what to spend , and only after showing the wife the gold will she be more forgiving of your new hobby.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 18, 2010)

chrisv said:


> Just wondering how much would be a guide price to pay per sd ram? I recently bought 36 sd ram for £3 which is $4.20 for the lot and should work out to about $0.12 each. I've just been speaking to a bloke that can get loads of non working ram and he was asking how much I'd be willing to pay him for them.



Why not try cut a deal with this guy with the memory?
He supplies you with the memory for free, you supply him with Gold in return, minus your cut of course.

You need to bear in mind that you need a lot of scrap to get a little Gold.
This week, I was supplied with 388 sticks of SD Ram which weighs in at 7.7Kg
I will be happy if I can get 3g of Gold out of the fingers.

Buzz


----------



## chrisv (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry 4 dissapearing like that, my eyse were failing on me, this staying up till 1am is starting to get to me, but the science, maths and metals is what keeps me going :lol: not that Ive seen much of the metals isde of things. Just wanted to say thanks for all your comments, feedback and views on everything, its realy helping me build up on my knowledge and also helps me to see that things aren't the way that some have made it out to be. But hey, I've still yet so much to learn and I will strive off of that alone. One thing that I am struggling with is getting the scrap in the 1st place, people over here seem very reluctant on giving you there scrap, I've been to computer repair shops, they not iterested in handing over the good. They keep on going on about private info that might be stored on it, I even told them that I could damage the goods in there presance so that it would be impossible for me to obtain that info, not that I'm interested in it anyway and the only way that I can intise them is by offering them cash for it, but for me now, with the knowlegde that I have, its extremely difficult for me to put a price tag on the stuff :|


----------



## chrisv (Jul 18, 2010)

Just one more thing, LAZERSTEVE, your a diamond :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
That process you told me to try :lol: :lol: :lol: , just went out to the shed(my converted lab), took a look at the beaker that had my last 2.5oz of cell phone recovered disolved gold that got filterred and added Soudium M in, yesterday after 4hrs, there was nit a thing :lol: :lol: :lol: I can SEE the black dust at the bottom and the liquid is as clear as drinking water," I'm so excited, and I just cant hide it, I know, I know, I know I've(we've) done it." :lol: P.S HEY BUZZ, could to see a fellow country men here :lol: , I'm not really born and bred here but hey, we're interested in the same thing at least :lol:


----------



## Renaldas (Jul 21, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> You talking about this one.



Some values are oversetimated. Just have my own results for Pentium Pro, I get 2,2 gr from 10 of them. I cant imagine somebody can get 1 gram from 1 CPU, as this table states. Also got about 0,17 gr per one 486 SX and DX CPU.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 21, 2010)

I think the data in this spreadsheet may have been planted here (either directly or indirectly) as propaganda for unsuspecting Ebay buyers.

Just another reason why you should keep good records and determine your own yield numbers. 

Yields also vary with the methods you use to recover and refine the gold.

Steve


----------



## joem (Jul 22, 2010)

chrisv said:


> Just wondering how much would be a guide price to pay per sd ram? I recently bought 36 sd ram for £3 which is $4.20 for the lot and should work out to about $0.12 each. I've just been speaking to a bloke that can get loads of non working ram and he was asking how much I'd be willing to pay him for them.



Don't pay anything.
I just place free classified ads on our local online classified sites saying "I'll pick up your unwanted computers and parts for free" and I get about 12 towers a week. It takes me about 10 minutes per machine to tear apart and sort various insides into recycle boxes which I take to the scrap yard for by the pound money. All the gold parts are trimmed off before hand. This week I tried Steve's video and recovered 2 grams ( see pic) of gold foil from 450 grams of trimmed fingers. I still have to process and melt. Yay, Free gold. BTW this is my 1st posting here, I enjoy all the postings.


----------



## chrisv (Aug 18, 2010)

Buzz said:


> chrisv said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering how much would be a guide price to pay per sd ram? I recently bought 36 sd ram for £3 which is $4.20 for the lot and should work out to about $0.12 each. I've just been speaking to a bloke that can get loads of non working ram and he was asking how much I'd be willing to pay him for them.
> ...



Just wondering, bit confused here by your post, 388 sd ram to get 3grms of 24k gold after presip or 7.7kg of sd ram to get 3grms gold??? I've procced x2 loads of 400 sdram, 1st load, got 1.9grms after presip and 2nd load, I'll find out in the morning :lol:


----------



## BAKARAT (Sep 9, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> If you are doing less than this wait till you have more saved up to process, you are going to do nothing but chase your tail trying to process this small amount till you learn what you are doing. And if you do this small amount you should go to HCL/Clorox till you know what is happening.



sorry but i dont understand for what about you use clorox Can you explain me ?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 9, 2010)

BAKARAT said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are doing less than this wait till you have more saved up to process, you are going to do nothing but chase your tail trying to process this small amount till you learn what you are doing. And if you do this small amount you should go to HCL/Clorox till you know what is happening.
> ...



The combination of HCL/clorox will form chlorine gas and dissolve your gold.


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 9, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> BAKARAT said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...



It will also give your whites a nice brilliant glow :mrgreen:


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 9, 2010)

Check out my website and the Guided Tour Link below for videos and details.

Steve


----------

